# Searching for Music for 'Dracula'



## Tenudo (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, all.

I will soon be directing a stage production of Bram Stoker's "Dracula." While the production itself is not a musical, it relies heavily on background music to set the tone and mood of the show. I've come up with a few ideas for musical pieces to use, but I have yet to reach my musical quota for the show.

Here's what I have so far. Granted, I will probably not be using the entirety of any song, just selected moments from them:

J. S. Bach's "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor"
4th Movement from Dvorak's "New World Symphony"
'O Fortuna' from Orff's "Carmina Burana"
Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"
Selections from Mozart's "Requiem"

I would like to get your opinions on other pieces that I could use to fill the gaps. Any help you could offer is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Since Dracula takes place in Transylvania, why not go for a Slavic or Eastern European sound?





Or modern music from someone born in Transylvania.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The selected moments you have are so well known that you risk venturing into the cliché. I would try searching for lesser known pieces, and even not orchestral ones for more intimate scenes.

Islamey - Balakirev (chase scenes?)
Miroirs - Ravel (crazyness)
1st piano concerto - Liszt
lyrische suite - Berg (insanity)
Fruhling (on of the vier letzte lieder) - Strauss


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

verklarte nacht. 




and some romanian music


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

While the main theme from Kilar's soundtrack to the film may be pushing it a bit, you could fill some of the gaps with some of the more incidental music.


----------

